# 7w8



## 0rgans (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello, 

I am an ENFP-A 7w8... I know a little about the MBTI personality typing, but, what on *earth* does 7w8 mean...?! 

I got these results;

Type 7 - 10.4
Type 9 - 9.3
Type 2 - 6.7
Type 4 - 6.7
Type 8 - 4
Type 6 - 3.3

Wing 7w8 - 12.4
Wing 7w6 - 12.1
Wing 9w8 - 11.3
Wing 9w1 - 10.5
Wing 8w7 - 9.2
Wing 8w9 - 8.7
Wing 6w7 - 8.5
Wing 2w1 - 7.9
Wing 4w5 - 7.6
Wing 2w3 - 6.9
Wing 4w3 - 6.9
Wing 6w5 - 4.2

 gobbledygook... Help  Thank you


----------



## Viole (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm wanting to learn more about 7w8's. I saw an article the other day that floored me, as it said "7w8's" are good at making something out of nothing, and they will sacrifice what they want for their friends. My good 7w8 friend has directly quoted the "something out of nothing" line to me. Once he said he'd been wanting a burger all day, then offered me a ride somewhere, and then said, oh but if you don't want to eat out that's fine, I'll eat at home then come grab you". It was awesome and eerie at the same time!

The bits I eventually found describing what creates a 7w8, and their personalities was excellent. I will try to find and repost. I'm 7w6. I think I am wishing I was 7w8, though 8's kinda scare me.

Digging...

7w8: 7w8 is the bad boy of the enneagram. the 8 wing gives them a more visceral feel, more drive, more focus, and more ability to stomach the unpleasant aspects of pursuing their goals. 7w8s are impulsive, action oriented people and are usually more thrill seeking and competitive than their 7w6 cousins. 7w8s like to play rough and often enjoy pranks or practical jokes that cause the "victim" a little bit of pain. overall, the 7w8 has an energy like a race car, zooming toward the object of it's desire. https://www.typologycentral.com/forums/enneatypes/65974-7w8-sx-sp-describe.html

- 7w8s thrive on conflict and playful aggression. 7w6s can generally hold their own in conflict and even enjoy it sometimes, but the 7w8 thrives on intense conflict whereas, after a point, the 7w6 will say "this isn't fun anymore" and attempt to leave. (conflict for a 7w6 is generally more of a means to an end, whereas it sometimes is the end for a 7w8 looking for "amusement") 
- the 7w8s interaction style tends to be edgier and have more of a "rile people up" style to it than the 7w6, who has a more delicate touch. 7w8s by nature are very intense people, and this can be rattling to those with more delicate sensibilities 
- 7w8s are intensity junkies by nature. they tend to be attracted to things like extreme sports, rough housing/sparring and generally don't mind a little pain. the 7w6 on the other hand has a much lower pain tolerance, and it is something they tend to avoid whenever possible.
http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-forum-enthusiast/105770-7w6-7w8-differences.html


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 17, 2018)

So I am a 7w8. I rejected it cause i did't like some of the characteristics they point me out to be- "the bad boy" We are prone to be against authority, Lone wolfs...... We are focused on making the most out of things and want adventure and with the wing 8 we have the hard charge to make it happen. Sometimes people have a hard time relating to us. We come across as peace makers like a Social 2 would but we are really trying to fix problems in the group were with cause that issue is killing our fun and we want others to have fun too. I Love the 7 part of me! and would agree the 8 part is the part i really don't like but with our that drive so many adventures may not have finished as epic!!!!

I started listening to the Podcast "Typology" with Ian Cron Episode 18: Matt Carter- As Ian helped Matt type himself I felt like i was listening to myself answer the questions with different life experience but the same emotion and reason for the answers. its fun digging into this!

If you are a 7w8 i bet you have some great stories!!!!!


----------



## 0rgans (Jul 23, 2017)

After doing the test a few more times I found that I was in fact a 9w8. I relate to it so much more than 7w8, though I still do relate to that one also somewhat. I wouldn't know when I'm leading with 7w8 over 9w8... The enneagram is still a bit of a mystery to me!


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Viole said:


> I'm wanting to learn more about 7w8's. I saw an article the other day that floored me, as it said "7w8's" are good at making something out of nothing, and they will sacrifice what they want for their friends. My good 7w8 friend has directly quoted the "something out of nothing" line to me. Once he said he'd been wanting a burger all day, then offered me a ride somewhere, and then said, oh but if you don't want to eat out that's fine, I'll eat at home then come grab you". It was awesome and eerie at the same time!
> 
> The bits I eventually found describing what creates a 7w8, and their personalities was excellent. I will try to find and repost. I'm 7w6. I think I am wishing I was 7w8, though 8's kinda scare me.
> 
> ...


The bold just helped me understand my ENTP friend. I ave literally told him "It's like you enjoy causing people pain.". I have noticed he gets amused out of causing people some pain. How does one deal with this better if you can't completely avoid the person.


----------

